# اقتراحات لتسهيل التنسيق علي الاعضاء



## !! MR.BeBo !! (23 نوفمبر 2012)

بسم الاب والابن والروح القدس
اله الواحــ†ــد امــــيــن

انا عندي اقتراحين او ثلاثه للتسهيل علي الاعضاء
واتمني ان الاقتراحات تنال اعجباكم

1-ان يكون في حاجه في لوحة التحكم مثلا
تختار اللون وحجم الخط ونوع الخط 
مره واحده 

وبعدين لما نيجي نكتب علي علي طول موضوع او رد
يبقي زي الي احنا اخترناه


2-يكون في اعلي صندوق الرد 
ردود محفوظه مثلا 
سلام ونعمه
بسم الاب والابن
موضوع جميل 

وهكذا 
وبمجرد انك تضغط علي الكلمه
تظهر لك في الرد علي طول



سلام ونعمة الرب تكون معكم جميعا
امــــ†ـــين
​


----------



## بايبل333 (23 نوفمبر 2012)

اهلا حبيبى لا فى 
هتدخل لوحة التحكم 
فى حاجة اسمها الخيارات هتجد فيها ما تريدة
تكنولوجيا المنتدى جديدة فى كل حاجة مطلوبة ......اهلا بيك


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (23 نوفمبر 2012)

ايوه فعلا لقيت الاقتراح الاول
بالنسبه للاقتراح الثاني..؟


----------



## بايبل333 (23 نوفمبر 2012)

> 2-يكون في اعلي صندوق الرد
> ردود محفوظه مثلا
> سلام ونعمه
> بسم الاب والابن
> ...



حاسس ان الموضوع التانى صعب جداً القبول علية لان فى ناس تدخل الموضوع تضع الكلام وتمشى وسيعطى الموضوع فكرة مفيش شد وجذب ومحجاجة بين الاعضاء فى أطار المعرفة الحقيقة وليس لغرض التعصب 
مع بعض 
من وجهة نظرى فكرة ضعيفة القبول


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (23 نوفمبر 2012)

انا شوفتها في منتديات مسيحيه اخري
لاكن لو الفكره مش مقبوله هنا
مافيش مانع


----------



## بايبل333 (24 نوفمبر 2012)

يا عم انت هتودينى فى داهية انا مقولتش حاجة انها مش مهمة حد يدخل 
يقول بايبل يكون مين فى المنتدى 

اللهم اجعل كلامنا خفيف عليهم


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (24 نوفمبر 2012)

ههههههههههههه
لا علي فكره انا مش قصدي حاجه
قصدي لو الفكره مش مقبوله عند الاغلبيه
تبقي الفكره مرفوضه 
وعادي


----------



## My Rock (24 نوفمبر 2012)

الإقتراح الأول تم طرحه وتنفيذه من فترة طويلة.
بالنسبة للردود المحفوظة فنحن نريد الرقي بمحتوى المشاركات ليكون محتواها من تعبير الكاتب، فالنوعية أهم من الكمية.

شكراً لإقتراحاتك والرب يباركك.

سلام المسيح.


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (25 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا ليك اخي روك علي الكلام الجميل ده
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------

